# Awesome day in matty! 3-15



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

We had one heck of a time Saturday evening. The bait was thick and so were the fish. Probably over 60 reds caught, limits of trout and even a few flounder thrown in the mix while we were fishing scattered shell and drop-offs. solid chartreuse assasins were the key and it didnt matter how!. Capt. Dustin Lee is the guy there beside me and you can reach him at www.texasbigfish.com or you can reach me at www.capthollisforrester.com . both of us have been on fish here lately so give us a shout.. Tight Lines Guys


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

Woa!! Nice catch


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

That's a lot of fish guys. Was this a chartered trip or were you guys just fishing for fun. Sounds like an awesome trip either way, just wondering if you had some clients along to enjoy the action.


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

nice job!


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

nice lookin' mess of fish Hollis!...I am heading down there this Thursday afternoon to fish on Friday...hope they are still in the bitin' mood!!


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I know Dustin did not go and do that and not invite me!!!!!! lol
Nice job.


----------



## Gorda Fisher (Aug 19, 2005)

Nice stringer. Should be some good advertisment...


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

Good job Hollis!


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

We had Dustins wife Jan and his little girl with us,,, yes they to got into the action!! It was a trip just for fun, and what a great time.


----------



## troutmanmike (Mar 15, 2006)

WOW!! Great Job!!:cheers:


----------



## jeffsfishin (Jan 27, 2008)

*Where?*

East or West Matorgorda?


----------



## Foxtrot704 (Jan 25, 2008)

WOW! Great job guys. I cant wait to back home in a couple of weeks. Will definitely be back out on the water


----------



## gunreelfish (May 7, 2006)

Nice Fish Mr. Hollis. Guys you won't meet a nicer gu than Mr. Hollis and look what kind of fish he can put you on. I am just going to have to follow you one day!! HAHA!! We will let Amanda and Sonia drive your boat and you and I can take mine!! Is that a deal???
David


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice stringers!!!


----------



## CROAKERSOAKER67 (Mar 14, 2006)

just keep 5...


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

good job guys and gals


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

CROAKERSOAKER67 said:


> just keep 5...


\
uh, you can,,,,,!!!


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

5 trout x 4 people = 20 trout........... Don't quite look like 20 trout. With the reds and flounder gone that stringer might look a little smaller.................. wtc


----------



## D3 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Get over it...*



CROAKERSOAKER67 said:


> just keep 5...


...in the morning and then 5 more in the afternoon!!!

Nice stringer.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Keep 5................................................lbs of potatoes to fry with those fish , nice job Hollis!!!!!!! WE need to go.....................Dave


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Come on keep 5 is the slower coast we catch and grease in matagorda awesome day fella's I was in east bay whacking them with clients.Fishing is on in matagorda once again good going to Capt.Hollis and Capt.Dustin to really good guides there.


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

wtc3 said:


> 5 trout x 4 people = 20 trout........... Don't quite look like 20 trout. With the reds and flounder gone that stringer might look a little smaller.................. wtc


 2 limits of trout were caught , sorry I did not include how many limits! You'll see more I promise ya


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Awsome report Dude. Matty is heating up nicely. May have to pay it a vist soon.

Glad ur back reporting. miss your reports


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

sweet.


----------



## Sixtoe (Jul 8, 2004)

Capt. Hollis You Tha' Man.......... good catch bud give me a call when you can tomorrow,
looking to book for this weekend if available.
Brian


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

2 limits of trout were caught , sorry I did not include how many limits! You'll see more I promise ya



"Just keep 5" is like telling someone who fishes live bait to "Just use two". Last year around this time I was in Pt. Mansfield and everyone but me was using solid chartreuse assasins and were tearing them up. I was on a long wade by myself with a wading box full of topwaters and nothing even remotely chartreuse colored. It's always nice to see bit fat stringers in the early spring................... wtc


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

*wtg*

Way to whack em guys. Nice mess of fish there.


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks everyone. We had a great time out there. Let me tell ya, It was on!

Jan, my wife, has just started wade fishing since this winter and ended up catching her first limit of Reds on topwaters and threw back a few more after that along with some trout as well. My daughter, Madi, was holding her own throwing them plastics made by Brown Lures.

Capt. Hollis is a great guy and I enjoyed once again putting the hurt on them fish with him. Hey Hollis, looks like by the way the flounder have been showing up that you better get the dust knocked off of them gigs and sharpened points back on them.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
[email protected]
www.TexasBigFish.com

Team Brown Lures
Team Hookset Marine
Team Mosca Boats
Team Kubala Kustom Rods
Team Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Capt. Dustin Lee said:


> Thanks everyone. We had a great time out there. Let me tell ya, It was on!
> 
> Jan, my wife, has just started wade fishing since this winter and ended up catching her first limit of Reds on topwaters and threw back a few more after that along with some trout as well. My daughter, Madi, was holding her own throwing them plastics made by Brown Lures.
> 
> ...


 Dustin I'm sharpening em up now as we speak, lol! It was an awesome time, and what made it all better is watching your wife Jan and your daughter Matty staying hooked up! That daughter of yours is a natural and with a name like "Matty" is destined to be a fishing guide. You stole my name for my future gir, lol!! Also thank all you guys and gals out there for the great responses, we've really enjoyed em! Tight Lines to you all!


----------



## Benelliboss (Feb 20, 2006)

yall really tore some lip...gotta love it!!!:cheers:


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

vn stringers!


----------



## Mrs.Team Fish'N Addiction (Mar 17, 2008)

I just wanted to give a great big thanks to Capt. Hollis and Capt. Dustin (my husband) for helping me catch all those fish. My aunt and uncle have both been diagnosed with cancer. They are both on Chemo right now, so my uncle can't work. Things are pretty tight, so all the fish we kept will be going to them to help feed them and their family. We had an awesome day. The sun was out, wind was relatively calm and the fish were jumpin onto the hooks. All the keepers I caught were caught on top waters. That was new for me, how awesome is that to see a big ole fish jumpin up on that lure from nowhere! Can't wait till next time!

Mrs.Team Fish'n Addiction
www.texasbigfish.com


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

WOW!! Great Job congrats


----------



## wolverine (May 29, 2004)

a guy named 'croakersoaker' saying "just keep 5" LOL

Good job guys, thats the way to spend a Saturday!


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

wolverine said:


> a guy named 'croakersoaker' saying "just keep 5" LOL QUOTE]
> 
> I was thinking the same myself. LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## CAPT JB (Jun 6, 2006)

yeah an I was thinking i did not get a PHONE CALL!!!!!


----------



## steve bench (Nov 16, 2006)

way to go


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

JABROWN0610 said:


> yeah an I was thinking i did not get a PHONE CALL!!!!!


Don't cry....


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

I don't need you! Me and Mr. Smokie did just fine! LOL!
Good Job guys!


----------



## Dani California (Jul 20, 2006)

twitch-twitch-reel said:


> I don't need you! Me and Mr. Smokie did just fine! LOL!
> Good Job guys!


Hey Twitch,
Pull yore pants up next time they snap a pic of you with a Stove Pipe!

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## jlarge (Sep 15, 2006)

Dustin,

I was wondering how you did. Great job, I sure Jan and Matty got most of them too.:wink: 

Charlie,

Great looking fish.


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Nice fish Twitch! I see I taught you well, show off. LOL Just kidding with ya. Nice, very nice.

Hey jlarge, Jan and Madi held their own out there the other day. The only reason they caught more than me, is I had to take the fish off for them and it slowed me down. LOL Most of the time I had a fish on and was taking fish off of their's. Give me a call jlarge and we will get after them.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
[email protected]
www.TexasBigFish.com

Team Brown Lures
Team Hookset Marine
Team Mosca Boats
Team Kubala Kustom Rods
Team Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Nice stringers! Sic em' guys. Twitch has a nice one as well but please pull those britches up, LOL.


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

twitch-twitch-reel said:


> I don't need you! Me and Mr. Smokie did just fine! LOL!
> Good Job guys!


Hey Twitch!! U need to teach Dave C how to do this, ,lol, lol .. nice catch guy


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

brazosdude said:


> Hey Twitch!! U need to teach Dave C how to do this, ,lol, lol .. nice catch guy


Forget the britches ....................................fish naked!!!!!! He must have bought that fish or maybe it just jumped in his waders!!!!


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Hollis, I'm looking for my pink thread ..................................lol...Dave


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

JABROWN0610 said:


> yeah an I was thinking i did not get a PHONE CALL!!!!!


He was afraid you would break his rod.


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> He was afraid you would break his rod.


Yep. I did hear something about him breaking your rod Ate_Up. Got to watch him around your stuff. LOL

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
[email protected]oo.com
www.TexasBigFish.com

Team Brown Lures
Team Hookset Marine
Team Mosca Boats
Team Kubala Kustom Rods
Team Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Capt. Dustin Lee said:


> Yep. I did hear something about him breaking your rod Ate_Up. Got to watch him around your stuff. LOL


He doesn't want me to start naming all the stuff he has broke of mine over the years.....h:


----------



## GHSmacker (Feb 27, 2006)

Awesome work man. I'm jealous.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Jan and Madi held their own out there the other day. The only reason they caught more than me, is I had to take the fish off for them and it slowed me down.*

Hey Jan- Be sure to let him do all the cleaning too. 
*


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

LIKE YOUR HEART!  :butterfly :butterfly :butterfly



bayourat said:


> He doesn't want me to start naming all the stuff he has broke of mine over the years.....h:


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

it's just so hard to teach an OLD dog new tricks LOL! :tongue:



brazosdude said:


> Hey Twitch!! U need to teach Dave C how to do this, ,lol, lol .. nice catch guy


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Capt. Dustin Lee said:


> wolverine said:
> 
> 
> > a guy named 'croakersoaker' saying "just keep 5" LOL QUOTE]
> ...


----------

